# Dead Heads



## ChevyLee13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Haven't been on in forever but just curious about a couple things. 

I know dead heads certain game you find you have to speak with DWR if you can keep them, regardless if they have antlers or not. But does anyone has any info about what is legal and not legal with roadkill? I'm not talking about fresh roadkill but the stuff that's pretty much just bones and leftover dried skin and obviously has been there for quite awhile. Sometimes the skulls are there sometimes they're not or shattered from the vehicle.

What is legal and not legal to take from those if anything? One of the canyons I go up frequently to fish always has piles of bones every mile or so it seems like it. The fresh roadkill usually gets picked up but there's a lot of older stuff sitting on the side or in the ditch.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be best to call the DOW to find out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

From the DWR Shed Antler course guide:



> Antlers attached to a skull
> 
> If you find a skull with the antlers or horns still attached, it's possible the animal was poached. Do not pick up or move the skull, or disturb footprints or other evidence. Instead, please take the following steps:
> 
> ...


-DallanC


----------



## ChevyLee13 (Mar 5, 2017)

I understand the skulls with attached antlers but what I want to know about is the other bones that may be with a roadkill skeleton. Like the ribs, vertebrae, etc.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never heard of any restriction on removing bones other than antlers.


-DallanC


----------



## ChevyLee13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I'm finally getting my hunter education done so I will see if there's anyone there that knows for sure or call DWR. Thanks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

ChevyLee13 said:


> I understand the skulls with attached antlers but what I want to know about is the other bones that may be with a roadkill skeleton. Like the ribs, vertebrae, etc.


So I have to ask, what are you wanting these other bones for?

There is a place out here in salt creek they throw all the road kill. Its pretty ripe, but I am sure you can find what ever and as much as you want.


----------

